# all these "official thread". I got a question



## chadair (Aug 25, 2011)

do the UGA fans need these to make their interactions more comfortable?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 25, 2011)

If I can only post in a gamecock forum then it will just be easier to stay over on cockytalk.  Shame, there are some good guys on here representing several teams that really do like to talk football.  Now if a topic comes up in a UGA thread I can't get in on the conversation.  I thought segregation left the south in the 1960's?....

First they screwed up the for sale forum and now this...progress I guess....


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm betting a Georgia fan thought this one up. I thought forums were for the free exchange of ideas.


----------



## david w. (Aug 25, 2011)

Naa,We got tired of hearing about how much y'all miss tebow.


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 25, 2011)

I think those "threads" are the only ones we have to stay out of, all other threads anybody can partake in. It's more a place for "serious" discussion, not a bad idea if you ask me.


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 25, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> First they screwed up the for sale forum and now this...progress I guess....



I agree with this 100%


----------



## david w. (Aug 25, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> I'm betting a Georgia fan thought this one up. I thought forums were for the free exchange of ideas.



It is.This has changed nothing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know whether the "Official team threads" will be a success or failure, but it doesn't hurt anything to at least try them out.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 25, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> If I can only post in a gamecock forum then it will just be easier to stay over on cockytalk.  Shame, there are some good guys on here representing several teams that really do like to talk football.  Now if a topic comes up in a UGA thread I can't get in on the conversation.  I thought segregation left the south in the 1960's?....
> 
> First they screwed up the for sale forum and now this...progress I guess....



The rules only apply to the "official football" threads....You can still talk all the smack you want in other threads....Didn't you read the "NOTE" at the top of the thread? 


sandhillmike said:


> I'm betting a Georgia fan thought this one up. I thought forums were for the free exchange of ideas.




See above....


hawg dawg said:


> I think those "threads" are the only ones we have to stay out of, all other threads anybody can partake in. It's more a place for "serious" discussion, not a bad idea if you ask me.



Thank you...You've got it...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2011)

I enjoy talking with most of yall.  Are there a few that I would just as soon leave and never post again?  yeah.  But not many.  And I would probably like them if I met them.  I'll just say that it gets old when the same two or three have to pop up in every UGA thread and say things that they THINK are funny just to get some attention.  Other than that, I don't have a problem with any of it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> I'm betting a Georgia fan thought this one up. I thought forums were for the free exchange of ideas.



This is exactly what I'm talking about.  You can set your watch by it.


----------



## chadair (Aug 25, 2011)

I was just tryin to make a joke!! wasnt tryin to get a serious response from anyone


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 25, 2011)

chadair said:


> I was just tryin to make a joke!! wasnt tryin to get a serious response from anyone



You're close to being banned....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> If I can only post in a gamecock forum then it will just be easier to stay over on cockytalk.  Shame, there are some good guys on here representing several teams that really do like to talk football.  Now if a topic comes up in a UGA thread I can't get in on the conversation.  I thought segregation left the south in the 1960's?....First they screwed up the for sale forum and now this...progress I guess....



It did.  We're just waiting on the yankees to catch up.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 25, 2011)

hawg dawg said:


> I think those "threads" are the only ones we have to stay out of, all other threads anybody can partake in. It's more a place for "serious" discussion, not a bad idea if you ask me.



You are correct. It's meant to be for serious discussion amongst fans of the same team. Anyone can post in there, with serious inquiries. Derailment is not allowed.

If you want to poke at someone, these threads aren't the place.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2011)

chadair said:


> I was just tryin to make a joke!! wasnt tryin to get a serious response from anyone



Suuuuuuuuuuure.  That's what they all say.  We all know what a trouble maker you are.


----------



## chadair (Aug 25, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> .Didn't you read the "NOTE" at the top of the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> :


u mean the one u wrote in RED crayon??


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 25, 2011)

So where's the LSU thread?


----------



## chadair (Aug 25, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> So where's the LSU thread?



majority of those guys cant read anyways!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 25, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> So where's the LSU thread?



Are you a LSU fan? 

If they want one , we will make them one...I can only think of a couple of LSU fans on here though...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

hmmmm.....


----------



## david w. (Aug 25, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Are you a LSU fan?
> 
> If they want one , we will make them one...I can only think of a couple of LSU fans on here though...



Les is gonna be mad.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> Les is gonna be mad.



eh, wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Are you a LSU fan?
> 
> If they want one , we will make them one...I can only think of a couple of LSU fans on here though...





david w. said:


> Les is gonna be mad.





Kendallbearden said:


> eh, wouldn't be the first time



Certainly there are just as many LSU fans on here as Tennesee or South Carolina fans. Or I should at least get credit for being so loud. 

I'm not feeling the love here anymore... I need to find a new sandbox.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Certainly there are just as many LSU fans on here as Tennesee or South Carolina fans. Or I should at least get credit for being so loud.
> 
> I'm not feeling the love here anymore... I need to find a new sandbox.



Lemme see what i can do.....


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lemme see what i can do.....



Maybe I should do like a "friend" of ours does and create all the fictional profiles such as "Tanteaux" to inflate the LSU fanbase on here


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2011)

How can I give the much needed Saban info to my bama buddies?


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 25, 2011)

How about a Falcons thread, for the NFL guys too?


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I will make a LSU thread


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> I will make a LSU thread


----------



## chadair (Aug 25, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> I will make a LSU thread



Randy spends enough time talkin to himself, now you are gonna make where he can type to himself???


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

chadair said:


> Randy spends enough time talkin to himself, now you are gonna make where he can type to himself???



You jealous??? 

I ain't helping you shoot any more birds next time if you keep on....


----------



## chadair (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You jealous???
> 
> I ain't helping you shoot any more birds next time if you keep on....



u got yer own thread, go over their and converse with yer brothern 

I think Ol Arrow shoulda made the LSU thread a joint venture with whoever Jetjockey is pullin for


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I enjoy talking with most of yall.  Are there a few that I would just as soon leave and never post again?  yeah.  But not many.  And I would probably like them if I met them.  I'll just say that it gets old when the same two or three have to pop up in every UGA thread and say things that they THINK are funny just to get some attention.  Other than that, I don't have a problem with any of it.




Yea, you know when a few of the guys start posting in your thread that it will turn into a Peeing contest and any form of normal discussion will be over.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 26, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, you know when a few of the guys start posting in your thread that it will turn into a Peeing contest and any form of normal discussion will be over.



You really like having my attention don't you?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You really like having my attention don't you?




IF the shoe fits...  

Prance in it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 26, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> IF the shoe fits...
> 
> Prance in it.



Not sure what other conclusion I was supposed to draw when you quoted my post.

Seems like you may have been doing some prancing of your own by feeling the need to weigh in on that.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 26, 2011)

If they are not "Sticky" then they will get moved too far down to be effective. Or maybe put in a sub-forum of the Sports Forum. Go there to be serious about your team. Stay in the regular forum for the required smack talk.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 26, 2011)

PWalls said:


> If they are not "Sticky" then they will get moved too far down to be effective. Or maybe put in a sub-forum of the Sports Forum. Go there to be serious about your team. Stay in the regular forum for the required smack talk.



They are kind of like a safe house for fans who want to talk about subjects with their own fan base without rivals being stupid.    

It wont change thing much.  But you can discuss your teams without outside interference from the haters.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 26, 2011)

What if you are a bandwagon jumper?

Say you bleed red-n-black but crapp blue astro turf.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 26, 2011)

Shouldn't  Arrow ban himself ? I thought posting in other opponents threads was a no-no. Just asking.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 26, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Shouldn't  Arrow ban himself ? I thought posting in other opponents threads was a no-no. Just asking.



The way I read it is that you can post in any thread. You just can't turn the serious discussion into something ridiculous. So, I as a GT fan can still post on the UGA thread but I have to do it in a serious nature without devolving the thread into a normal "hate" fest.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 26, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Shouldn't  Arrow ban himself ? I thought posting in other opponents threads was a no-no. Just asking.



Is like to ban myself sometimes ....


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

PWalls said:


> The way I read it is that you can post in any thread. You just can't turn the serious discussion into something ridiculous. So, I as a GT fan can still post on the UGA thread but I have to do it in a serious nature without devolving the thread into a normal "hate" fest.



I don't agree. It clearly states that if you aren't a fan of that team, then don't post in that thread:



Arrow3 said:


> *These threads are for the fans of that school only...If you are not for that school, don't post in that thread...*



Which it is mods???


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 26, 2011)

PWalls said:


> The way I read it is that you can post in any thread. You just can't turn the serious discussion into something ridiculous. So, I as a GT fan can still post on the UGA thread but I have to do it in a serious nature without devolving the thread into a normal "hate" fest.



Well, every time I open the GT thread, the first thing I see is that nasty GUMP emblem backed in red. If that's not the start of a hate fest, I don't know what is !!


----------



## PWalls (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I don't agree. It clearly states that if you aren't a fan of that team, then don't post in that thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Which it is mods???



Well, I see your point as well. If that is the case, then I disagree completely with the intent of the separate threads. I am a die hard GT fan, but I follow college football news with respect to many teams. I may want to post an opinion about a topic concerning another team. I should be allowed to do that. If certain individuals are destroying threads too much, then those individuals need to be taken to task and not destroy the ability for everyone to talk across threads. 

Otherwise, this will increase the multiple duplicate threads. If I wanted to talk about the LSU issues, but I can't do it in their special thread, I would have to start another thread in the general section and then the thread might not get any attention. 

No reason for any fan to not be able to have a serious discussion in a specific fan thread. Just treat them like the on-topic forum. If I go in there and start some GT/UGA hate in the UGA specific thread, then give me the infraction. Don't prevent me from talking in it at all though just because I don't bleed red and black.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I don't agree. It clearly states that if you aren't a fan of that team, then don't post in that thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Which it is mods???



If you go in another teams thread to praise them , thats fine...If you go in there and any conflict arises, its gonna come down on you...There are plenty of threads started where you can discuss other teams...These seperate threads are for the team fans.


----------



## chadair (Aug 26, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> If you go in another teams thread to praise them , thats fine...If you go in there and any conflict arises, its gonna come down on you...There are plenty of threads started where you can discuss other teams...These seperate threads are for the team fans.




  we are all here to blow sunshine up our hated rivals britches!!


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 26, 2011)

So, if someone should go to, oh say, the UGa thread and posts that they think CMR and CMB  are great coaches, no problem?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Certainly there are just as many LSU fans on here as Tennesee or South Carolina fans. Or I should at least get credit for being so loud.
> 
> I'm not feeling the love here anymore... I need to find a new sandbox.



At least we can all agree over on the campfire forum....


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> At least we can all agree over on the campfire forum....



Laugh it up funny man. 

No boat for you...


----------



## chadair (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Laugh it up funny man.
> 
> No boat for you...



about yer 1st mate post Les, I suggest u make yer good ol A/C man the 1st mate before the a/c goes out in the middle of the summer!!




















oh wait, it already done that, how about before it goes out in this 90+ degree heat????


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

chadair said:


> about yer 1st mate post Les, I suggest u make yer good ol A/C man the 1st mate before the a/c goes out in the middle of the summer!!
> 
> oh wait, it already done that, how about before it goes out in this 90+ degree heat????



How about I make you the 2nd Mate and then you can hang out with the 1st Mate all the time.


----------



## chadair (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> How about I make you the 2nd Mate and then you can hang out with the 1st Mate all the time.



deal


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Laugh it up funny man.
> 
> No boat for you...



that's ok, nic was gonna give me a boat anyway


----------



## PWalls (Aug 27, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> If you go in another teams thread to praise them , thats fine...If you go in there and any conflict arises, its gonna come down on you...There are plenty of threads started where you can discuss other teams...These seperate threads are for the team fans.



What about serious discussion? I will rarely "praise" UGA (although I like the morals and character of their coach) in a thread. But, if one is started that I would like to ask a question on or comment on a topic, then that is not allowed? I would have to start a duplicate thread? Don't get me wrong, I ain't gonna look through the UGA fan thread for the heck of it, but if I read a topic on ESPN and want to hear what is said over here, more than likely I would have to go to the UGA fan thread. And, most duplicate threads end up with someone pasting "we're already discussing it over here" with the appropriate link.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 27, 2011)

PWalls said:


> What about serious discussion? I will rarely "praise" UGA (although I like the morals and character of their coach) in a thread. But, if one is started that I would like to ask a question on or comment on a topic, then that is not allowed? I would have to start a duplicate thread? Don't get me wrong, I ain't gonna look through the UGA fan thread for the heck of it, but if I read a topic on ESPN and want to hear what is said over here, more than likely I would have to go to the UGA fan thread. And, most duplicate threads end up with someone pasting "we're already discussing it over here" with the appropriate link.



I'm just guessing but I would imgaine that this has been done due to the behaviour of a small percentage.

Someone like yourself might indeed just ask a question.  But there are some that are just not mature enough to handle that and their every post is some sort of a dig.  They feel they need to post in all of their rival team's threads.

This sis meant to head some of that off.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 27, 2011)

PWalls said:


> What about serious discussion? I will rarely "praise" UGA (although I like the morals and character of their coach) in a thread. But, if one is started that I would like to ask a question on or comment on a topic, then that is not allowed? I would have to start a duplicate thread? Don't get me wrong, I ain't gonna look through the UGA fan thread for the heck of it, but if I read a topic on ESPN and want to hear what is said over here, more than likely I would have to go to the UGA fan thread. And, most duplicate threads end up with someone pasting "we're already discussing it over here" with the appropriate link.



There will be plenty of threads for serious discussion available....I would personally just steer away from the team threads if your a fan of another team...It's one thread...It won't be that hard to stay out of that one. There are members here who live to go and bash the other teams in nearly about every thread that is started. There are members here from every team that do that. We just wanted one place where that wasn't gonna happen this year...There will still be plenty of smack talk and ribbing going on all over the forum...It just won't be happening in the "official" threads.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 27, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> There will be plenty of threads for serious discussion available....I would personally just steer away from the team threads if your a fan of another team...It's one thread...It won't be that hard to stay out of that one. There are members here who live to go and bash the other teams in nearly about every thread that is started. There are members here from every team that do that. We just wanted one place where that wasn't gonna happen this year...There will still be plenty of smack talk and ribbing going on all over the forum...It just won't be happening in the "official" threads.



Okey Dokey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2011)

Haha...these threads are hilarious.  You guys know this year is going to be rough so you had to build yourself a safe room.  I just looked at the UGA thread, this is what it looks like:







I wonder which fanbase sees the first mutiny within it's official thread....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 27, 2011)

Also while everyone is in a discussing mood. I HIGHLY suggest that ya'll read this. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=639155


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Also while everyone is in a discussing mood. I HIGHLY suggest that ya'll read this.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=639155


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Haha...these threads are hilarious.  You guys know this year is going to be rough so you had to build yourself a safe room.  I just looked at the UGA thread, this is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how is the GT thread looking?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 27, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Also while everyone is in a discussing mood. I HIGHLY suggest that ya'll read this.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=639155



That is really going to cramp some peoples' style.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 27, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Haha...these threads are hilarious.  You guys know this year is going to be rough so you had to build yourself a safe room.  I just looked at the UGA thread, this is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> And how is the GT thread looking?



Ugly, first thing I see when I open it is your ugly avatar.  Perhaps we can let a Tech fan start the thread?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 27, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Ugly, first thing I see when I open it is your ugly avatar.  Perhaps we can let a Tech fan start the thread?



Good luck finding one.....


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Ugly, first thing I see when I open it is your ugly avatar.  Perhaps we can let a Tech fan start the thread?



Just click on the last new post everytime and you wont have to look at it.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 27, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Haha...these threads are hilarious.  *You guys know this year is going to be rough so you had to build yourself a safe room.*  I just looked at the UGA thread, this is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly right !  They know Sept. 4 is rapidly approaching. What's the old saying " If it gets to hot in the kitchen, build you a poochie safe room "


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 27, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Just click on the last new post everytime and you wont have to look at it.



A little biased, don't you think ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 27, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> That's exactly right !  They know Sept. 4 is rapidly approaching. What's the old saying " If it gets to hot in the kitchen, build you a poochie safe room "



Among ourselves we've been referring to it as a joe free zone.  Or a troll free environment if you like that better.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 27, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Among ourselves we've been referring to it as a joe free zone.  Or a troll free environment if you like that better.



What, no Joey know ?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 27, 2011)

they are actually quite funny to read without having to post.  Dilutions of grandeur...


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 27, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> A little biased, don't you think ?



Not at all....All the teams represented on GON have their own page..

If you don't like the "official " threads , don't click on them...Simple as that.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 27, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Not at all....All the teams represented on GON have their own page..
> 
> If you don't like the "official " threads , don't click on them...Simple as that.



I'm fine with the official threads, just don't care to open the Tech thread with a red g !


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 27, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm fine with the official threads, just don't care to open the Tech thread with a red g !



Nobody's making you open it.... I'm sure i'll have a duck avatar before long.


----------



## ButcherTony (Aug 27, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Nobody's making you open it.... I'm sure i'll have a duck avatar before long.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm fine with the official threads, just don't care to open the Tech thread with a red g !



You whine too much. Grow up and act your age for God's sake.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You whine too much. Grow up and act your age for God's sake.



Well, you ...... never mind.


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 28, 2011)

OK, so far we're not missing much. I decided to check out the forbidden fruits of the fans only threads. From what I can gather from the fans, is that all SEC teams are going to win more games and be higher ranked than anyone has picked them to do. Mostly just Go Gators, Roll Tide, Hunker Down, Go Cocks, WDE and on and on. Not very much to get excited about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I enjoy talking with most of yall.  Are there a few that I would just as soon leave and never post again?  yeah.  But not many.  And I would probably like them if I met them.  I'll just say that it gets old when the same two or three have to pop up in every UGA thread and say things that they THINK are funny just to get some attention.  Other than that, I don't have a problem with any of it.





South GA Dawg said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about.  You can set your watch by it.



But it was accurate, which also made it funny..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm fine with the official threads, just don't care to open the Tech thread with a red g !



Do like I did years ago. Go into your settings and click "post order" / "last post first", then you don't have to see that obscenity when you open the thread, nor all of the shouting in bright red letters. It is nothing more than a covert effort by a pathetic Dawg fan to get attention in every "official" team thread right from the beginning..

They are just prepping for us being able to post in response to them bashing Mark Richt in their "Official" thread, once they lose embarrassingly to the Boise Smurfs..


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But it was accurate, which also made it funny..



Eh.  Humor is subjective.  What one person finds funny another may not.  I generally don't find him witty enough to be funny.  I rarely get anything from him that I couldn't get from my nephew.  He's 9.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> What, no Joey know ?



Sure, why not?  At the request of liljoey the name as hereby changed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Nobody's making you open it.... I'm sure i'll have a duck avatar before long.



He just likes to play the victim card.  It helps him justify the way he acts around here.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are just prepping for us being able to post in response to them bashing Mark Richt in their "Official" thread, once they lose embarrassingly to the Boise Smurfs..



Yeah as much as they like to think there won't be any trouble in official UGA paradise I'm sure there is going to be some dog fighting once SHD starts the fire Richt talk.  (especially since he will be right).


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2011)

You guys think about us way more than we think about yall.  This kills me.  Why is it?  And don't give me the "UGA fans are the majority here" stuff.  We aren't.  Just look how many UGA fans post.  There aren't many of us.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You guys think about us way more than we think about yall.  This kills me.  Why is it?  And don't give me the "UGA fans are the majority here" stuff.  We aren't.  Just look how many UGA fans post.  There aren't many of us.



AAHHH, I remember the "good Ole days" for you pup fans. Posts by the hundreds and visions of the crystal ball routinely mentioned. I remember the daily posts by Mechanicaldawg as he ferverently defended his pups. I miss him and his funny one liners. It's almost nostalgic!!! Then, everthing changed it seems. Now, just an accasional post by a few confused fans with some discussion about another scooter wreck or just simple talk about the "good ole days".


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 29, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> AAHHH, I remember the "good Ole days" for you pup fans. Posts by the hundreds and visions of the crystal ball routinely mentioned. I remember the daily posts by Mechanicaldawg as he ferverently defended his pups. I miss him and his funny one liners. It's almost nostalgic!!! Then, everthing changed it seems. Now, just an accasional post by a few confused fans with some discussion about another scooter wreck or just simple talk about the "good ole days".



You seem to the one who is confused.  I've been here posting through this nightmare.  So have a few others.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You seem to the one who is confused.  I've been here posting through this nightmare.  So have a few others.



I'm guessing you took my post seriously?

Just having a little fun in case you didn't catch all the smilies I used, hoping I wouldn't have to make this useless reply. Oh well.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 29, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm guessing you took my post seriously?
> 
> Just having a little fun in case you didn't catch all the smilies I used, hoping I wouldn't have to make this useless reply. Oh well.



I'm keyed up man.  It's game week.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm keyed up man.  It's game week.



I'm with ya!! Can't wait for the games to begin.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm keyed up man.  It's game week.




Stephen is that you?....


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 3, 2011)

I've changed my mind, the "Official" threads are great. Just read UGa's and there is absolutely nothing I could add.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 3, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> I've changed my mind, the "Official" threads are great. Just read UGa's and there is absolutely nothing I could add.


----------

